# Storage Water Contaminated with Mothball Smell and Taste



## s33401 (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi, I did a search but did not find any existing post about this topic.

I have about 5 cases of plastic bottle waters i been storing in my basement for emergency. A few months ago, i spread some mothballs down in the basements and underneath/around the cases of water bottles. Recently i took a case out to drink and everything tasted fine except when i left that same "normal tasting" bottle in the car, i guess the heat somehow activated something in the bottle and the next time i drank from it, i got a strong smell of mothballs and taste very much contaminated of mothballs.

My questions are:
1. Are all my plastic bottle case contaminated now? 
2. why does at normal room temperature, i don't detect the smell/taste of the mothball until exposure to heat/warm sunlight?

Is there a kit out there that can reliably detect the compounds in mothballs? (naphthalene and etc).

thanks for any advice.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You'll probably spend more money on the test kit than just replacing the water. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Typical store-bought bottled water isn't really meant for long-term storage. There are some places that do make it.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

s33401 said:


> Hi, I did a search but did not find any existing post about this topic.
> 
> I have about 5 cases of plastic bottle waters i been storing in my basement for emergency. A few months ago, i spread some mothballs down in the basements and underneath/around the cases of water bottles. Recently i took a case out to drink and everything tasted fine except when i left that same "normal tasting" bottle in the car, i guess the heat somehow activated something in the bottle and the next time i drank from it, i got a strong smell of mothballs and taste very much contaminated of mothballs.
> 
> ...


The ingredients in mothballs, naphthalene or _p_-dichlorobenzene sublime (goes from solid to gas phase). The water bottles were likely having a small coating on them. The mothball material is slow to migrate into the cold plastic, but when heated becomes more permeable. That is the plastic dissolves the mothball material. The same thing could happen with preserves, sealed with wax. Food in zip locks or "tupperware".

Remember when plastic bottles had harmful "plasticizers"? They did away with those plasticizers.
I would just chuck the water bottles and not store mothballs with/near foodstuff in plastics.

That would be a concern for any plastic container stored with volatile organics. I like glass containers.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*To All: Going Further On Potable Water.*

Your smelly water is somewhat common to most who store water. But for the sake of argument suppose you discover this when you really need water NOW.
This is the time to have back-up means to salvage your stored water. Water is water, be it pure or spoiled. The trick is to restore the water to a pure water. 
If you pour it out you still must find questionable water and still purify it. Therefore it may be simpler to salvage the wet you already have.

*How To Purify Water*
Do all of your own research on installing wells, purifying water in soda bottles lying in the sun or
purchasing filters.

But the old standard stand by is adding 1/4 teaspoon of *unscented *bleach to a gallon of water. If it is
muddy or full of debris filter it through sand and/or cloth first.
*
Avoiding Old Bleach:* Bleach quickly looses its strength. I do not know the deterioration rate, but to avoid it
aging purchase a 1 lb. bag of granulated pool shock ($6) as it lasts forever until used and will
purify about 10,000 gallons of water. This will supply one adult his required potable water for 10 years.

(12) 1 lb. Bags for $42 at Amazon
*In The Swim Chlorine Pool Shock*
*(No Algaecide*)

You may get lucky and find a 1lb bag at *Walmart for about $6* but make certain it does not contain algaecide.
*Dosage to make Bleach:* 1.5 Heaping Teaspoons to 2 gallons of water, yielding 2 gallons of bleach;

*Use the Bleach by adding 1/4 teaspoon per gallon of dirty water to purify it.*
If you can taste the chlorine then pour the water from one container into another until some of the
chlorine evaporates, then next time cut back on the 1/4 Teaspoon dosage a little.

*Note To Preppers:* The dry pool shock stores forever if unopened. Once opened it still will last except where it picks up humidity and becomes caustic around the edges. I suggest upon opening place it in a mason jar with a screw top as you slowly use it.

P.S. For the elite I suggest Dehydrated water. It takes up a lot less space!

P.S. Again. Suggest keeping a can of lemonade mix just to flavor just a bit if necessary.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Bleach won't do squat to purify water contaminated with organics. It only works on microbes. No help with organics, metals, or radionucleotides .

In some cases distillation will work, otherwise a carbon filter or reverse osmosis.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

I don't know enough about chemistry to argue with you Mad Trapper. So I am just going to go out on a limb here and set myself up to attack.

As I have said before, Prepping should be a risk analysis journey. If your goal is to have the purest water on earth to preserve your smooth facial skin, then perhaps you are right and the discerning Prepper should purchase a $300 filter along with a few spare filter inserts.

But if your goal is to stay alive as economical as possible, then do what municipal water treatment plants do and chlorinate the water.

For future reference: Any advice I post here is coming from the point of view of *Risk Analysis first then the most economical means* to get there.

For those that wish to argue the minute details or carry the true answer out to 14 decimal places feel free to knock yourself out.

My goal here is simply to help the Preppers that are seeking Prepping answers, with all due respect.

To me your opening statement of "Bleach won't do squat" is argumentative and can only serve to frighten and confuse a new Prepper. Perhaps a better opening would have been more along the lines of, "consider upgrading to a better filter system that . . . " This would then calmly offer the Newby a choice of possible answers, as there always are many possible answers.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

jimcosta said:


> I don't know enough about chemistry to argue with you Mad Trapper. So I am just going to go out on a limb here and set myself up to attack.
> 
> As I have said before, Prepping should be a risk analysis journey. If your goal is to have the purest water on earth to preserve your smooth facial skin, then perhaps you are right and the discerning Prepper should purchase a $300 filter along with a few spare filter inserts.
> 
> ...


You seem to be argumentative with your comments about "smooth facial skin".

Your advice concerning chlorine to treat water containing organics qualified as bad advice; hence it won't do squat. I think I was clear that bleach is only effective at killing microbes in water. Is that frightening and confusing to You?

I have taught chemistry and biochemistry, published in peer reviewed journals. For lab use water was double distilled then ran through a series of filters to remove traces of any organics or metals.

Carelessly stored this water would be recontaminated by that evil acid, carbonic acid. That is pure water picks up carbon dioxide from the air which reacts to form carbonic acid ( CO2 + H20 ---> H2CO3). You can't use that water for acid/base tritrations. But it's still fine to drink!:tango_face_wink:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> You seem to be argumentative with your comments about "smooth facial skin".
> 
> Your advice concerning chlorine to treat water containing organics qualified as bad advice; hence it won't do squat. I think I was clear that bleach is only effective at killing microbes in water. Is that frightening and confusing to You?
> 
> ...


Haha I was waiting for it! I tried looking up some of your old posts this morning to find one where you stated your background I was laughing the whole time I was looking for it. Couldn't find it so I gave up I knew you would be along to set the record straight LMAO!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Haha I was waiting for it! I tried looking up some of your old posts this morning to find one where you stated your background I was laughing the whole time I was looking for it. Couldn't find it so I gave up I knew you would be along to set the record straight LMAO!


Hawg, I really liked teaching and research. But dealing with the PC crap/inclusiveness and students wanting to get a "B", just for *B*eing in class took it's toll. Then there was Administration............ I'm glad to be on my Parents old farmstead,not being PC, and hunting/fishing.

Concerning Administrations college/business/government, this IS NOT PC!!!!:

Major U.S. Research University Discovers New Element!!!!!

The heaviest element known to science was recently discovered by
investigators at a major U.S. research university. The element, 
tentatively named Administratium, has no protons or electrons and 
thus has an atomic number of 0.

However, it does have one *neutron*, 125 assistant neutrons, 75 vice 
neutrons, and 111 assistant vice neutrons. This gives it an atomic 
mass of 312.

These 312 particles are held together by a force that involves the
continuous exchange of meson-like particles called *morons*. It is 
also surrounded by vast quantities of electron-like particles called 
*peons*.

Since it has no electrons, Administratium is inert. However, it can 
be detected chemically as it impedes every reaction it comes in 
contact with. According to the discovers, a minute amount of 
Administratium causes one reaction to take over four days to 
complete when it would have normally occurred in less than one 
second.

Administratium has a normal half-life of approximately three years, 
at which time it does not decay, but instead undergoes a 
reorganization in which assistant neutrons, vice neutrons, and 
assistant vice neutrons exchange places.

In fact, Administratium sample's mass actually INCREASES over 
time, since with each reorganization some of the *morons* inevitably 
become *neutrons*, forming new isotopes.

This characteristic of moron promotion leads some scientists to 
speculate that perhaps Administratium is spontaneously formed 
whenever morons reach a certain quantity in concentration. This 
hypothetical quantity is referred to as "*critical morass."
*


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

s33401 said:


> Hi, I did a search but did not find any existing post about this topic.
> 
> I have about 5 cases of plastic bottle waters i been storing in my basement for emergency. A few months ago, i spread some mothballs down in the basements and underneath/around the cases of water bottles. Recently i took a case out to drink and everything tasted fine except when i left that same "normal tasting" bottle in the car, i guess the heat somehow activated something in the bottle and the next time i drank from it, i got a strong smell of mothballs and taste very much contaminated of mothballs.
> 
> ...


Having faced a similar dielemma back in an old hobby..try taking the lids off a few and exposing the contents to fresh air while keeping the bugs out for a few days. That might help. Works good on moonshine with too much tails in it lol. Fact is if the moth ball smell hadnt have got it..it prob tastes like the jug. No great loss any direction.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Having faced a similar dielemma back in an old hobby..try taking the lids off a few and exposing the contents to fresh air while keeping the bugs out for a few days. That might help. Works good on moonshine with too much tails in it lol. Fact is if the moth ball smell hadnt have got it..it prob tastes like the jug. No great loss any direction.


Bigwheel, we didn't know you brewed shine! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes one of my many former hobbies. Its much less labor intensive than making sausage. The dirty dog who sold me and some pals an essential extractor on the net was forced by the Feds to fess up to who bought one. So I started getting nasty letters from the current variant of the Infernal Reevenooers along with an appliction for an ethanol prouction permit which cost 35 bucks and takes six months to get it. I got scared and sold all my stuff to a gypsy for cash money. Now I just make wine. Its much more legal. lol.


----------



## s33401 (Jul 28, 2019)

Thank you for all the opinions given. 

I've concluded that the mothball has migrated into the water itself and not just the container. 
I think i might try boiling the contaminated water then pour it into a clean uncontaminated empty plastic bottle and leaving it in the car to see if boiling help remove the volatile organics from the mothball. 

These cases of water were meant for longterm emergency use. Any water long term storage i would have boiled either way. let see if this works or not.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

s33401 said:


> T......I think i might try boiling the contaminated water then pour it into a clean uncontaminated empty plastic bottle and leaving it in the car to see if boiling help remove the volatile organics from the mothball. ........


If anything, it may _concentrate_ it.

Use the water for something less important, like watering the garden or something. Better yet, just dump it and start over. Consider the cost as tuition in the School of Hard Knocks.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

IMHO use it to wash some woolens to deter moths, or to flush toilet


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Bigwheel, we didn't know you brewed shine! :tango_face_grin:


Oh, I knew. Not that he said so, I just knew.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Hawg, I really liked teaching and research. But dealing with the PC crap/inclusiveness and students wanting to get a "B", just for *B*eing in class took it's toll. Then there was Administration............ I'm glad to be on my Parents old farmstead,not being PC, and hunting/fishing.
> 
> Concerning Administrations college/business/government, this IS NOT PC!!!!:
> 
> ...


 @Mad Trapper I actually know what of you speak--pertaining to the educational system. It's not easy.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> @Mad Trapper I actually know what of you speak--pertaining to the educational system. It's not easy.


Yes it's frustrating. I caught two students cheating on an exam. I called them on it, sitting next to each other, identical answers on questions you had to write in answers, not fill in blank/multiple choice. Correct answers were same as incorrect. They both denied it.

I knew which way flow of information was going, one student was prepared and above average, the other lazy and struggling. I dropped the grade on 1 of 4 exams for all students, and said this could be their drop if they came clean.

They protested and tried to weasel out by contacting an Academic Dean. I showed the Dean the exams/evidence. This was a Friday, I gave the students until Monday or I would flunk them for the semester. Let them squirm over the weekend......

Monday came and they decided to finish the class and admitted their sins.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mean old school teachers.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Yes it's frustrating. I caught two students cheating on an exam. I called them on it, sitting next to each other, identical answers on questions you had to write in answers, not fill in blank/multiple choice. Correct answers were same as incorrect. They both denied it.
> 
> I knew which way flow of information was going, one student was prepared and above average, the other lazy and struggling. I dropped the grade on 1 of 4 exams for all students, and said this could be their drop if they came clean.
> 
> ...


Ugh, no well formed continuous nor fear of God. It's a big problem these days.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well having run into this issue previously the guy asking the questions was not really looking for advice on how to cure his problem but rather looking for confirmation on what a smart guy he is to figger out how to handle if himself. I nearly failed to learn this lesson till a few years back. Comp bbq works the same way, Some guy rushes up and says here taste this rib. A person takes and bite and it tastes like sheet ..is not the answer they want to hear and they hate you for a long time GI. This best strategy is to say its good. Now a person who really wants to learn how to cook bbq or get the stink of mothballs out of the water should take the advice they seek..but that goes against human nature apparently. It aint nice to get mad this late at night.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Mean old school teachers.


If we still had some , there would be a LOT less ignorant children.


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Bleach won't do squat to purify water contaminated with organics. It only works on microbes. No help with organics, metals, or radionucleotides .
> 
> In some cases distillation will work, otherwise a carbon filter or reverse osmosis.


Organics are the only thing bleach will work on, ie microbes, viruses, bacteria....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> If we still had some , there would be a LOT less ignorant children.


I had a substitute teacher in HS that was the principal when my mom was in school, and one of my grandmother's teachers. One day, a student started mouthin' off to him. He calmly walked up to the student sitting as his desk, grabbed him by the top 3 buttons of his shirt, pulled him up and out of his chair and slammed him onto his back on the desk.

Then he stated a phrase I'll never forget.

"You lip off once more, and I'll get rough with you."


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I had a substitute teacher in HS that was the principal when my mom was in school, and one of my grandmother's teachers. One day, a student started mouthin' off to him. He calmly walked up to the student sitting as his desk, grabbed him by the top 3 buttons of his shirt, pulled him up and out of his chair and slammed him onto his back on the desk.
> 
> Then he stated a phrase I'll never forget.
> 
> "You lip off once more, and I'll get rough with you."


We had a 1st grade teacher who just came up and said "put your hands on the desk!" , then out came the ruler........:vs_cry:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I had a substitute teacher in HS that was the principal when my mom was in school, and one of my grandmother's teachers. One day, a student started mouthin' off to him. He calmly walked up to the student sitting as his desk, grabbed him by the top 3 buttons of his shirt, pulled him up and out of his chair and slammed him onto his back on the desk.
> 
> Then he stated a phrase I'll never forget.
> 
> "You lip off once more, and I'll get rough with you."


High School Coach was the disciplinarian. He had a wooden baseball bat that was sliced lengthwise in half and a piece of 1" Lumber about 6 or 8" Wide screwed to the baseball bat with holes drilled into it so it would cut through the air as he swung it. Ahhh, the good ole days of Public School Corporal Punishment.

(Give the nonsense that goes on today, it would be a great idea to bring back school paddling!:tango_face_wink


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Our punisher in chief was an old Korean Vet coach with huge hairy forarms like Popeye. He had a special paddle with holes in it that could make a grown man cry.


----------

